# 2012 Tacoma 6cyl 4x4



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Just picked up a beauty. Anything special I need to know for this truck? I'll be a first time driver on the sand except for a few times as a guest with buds. Other than the usual (air down, shovel, jack, strap etc..) Any tips from the pros? Thanks.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

stay away from red sand. if you get stuck stop and air down more, don't just keep burying it


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

You have quite possibly one of the best 4x4 trucks ever made and it will last a long time with proper care. use common sense and enjoy.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

The way to determine if you are aired down enough is start out in ruts and get your speed up to 10-15mph and take your foot off the gas. If you keep rolling you are probably ok. If you come to a complete stop without using the brake, air down some more. The objective is to float over the sand. Slower is better in sand.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

If you start to spin, and stop moving forward, stop, and reassess.
Don't keep spinning the tires, and just dig a deeper hole.
Back up, air down, go back and take another run at it, but don't dig in up to the frame, nless you like to dig with a shovel.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Alexy said:


> You have quite possibly one of the best 4x4 trucks ever made and it will last a long time with proper care. use common sense and enjoy.


You sir just made my day, awesome to hear that! Thanks! And thanks for all suggestions and tips guys. I have a Hatteras trip scheduled for late Sept/Oct. but I'll be getting plenty of practice at Island Beach SP in NJ until then.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

The question is, To lift or not to lift? Opinions?


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Leave it bone stock they do just fine if you want the rims and tires off a TRD they will be better. Here is on in Afghanistan that was unstoppable and was bone stock and actually had about 600 lbs of "extra stuff" and it made no diffrence


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

phillyguy said:


> The question is, To lift or not to lift? Opinions?


Try to determine if Toyota had any suspension issues with that era truck. 
(you can do the research on several of the Toyota Truck Forums.)
If so, get them to do whatever work the service bulletins are calling for before you decide to do anything on your own. If you do any work on your own, make sure to save the receipts in case any issues arise down the road...
If there are no Service Bulletins for your truck, then I would say leave it stock, unless you are going to be doing crazy off road 4X4 kind of stuff, or just need to see your truck standing higher than it already does.
That truck will go anywhere you need it to go on the beach as it is right now, as long as you don't drive like a dope and air down as needed...
I had to do a bunch of work on the suspension on my '05 because I was already out of warranty when Toyota finally admitted that they had put sh*t shocks and springs on the '05-'07 Tacomas.
But that is just about all that I have had to do to mine besides Reg. Schd. Mnt., and I'm going to turn 416K on it sometime this week.
And a bunch of that has been in the sand...
Enjoy your Tacoma, drive the _bleeping_ Sh*t out of it! 
(_And Change the oil, change the oil, change the oil!!!)_









TjB


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Catch This said:


> The way to determine if you are aired down enough is start out in ruts and get your speed up to 10-15mph and take your foot off the gas. If you keep rolling you are probably ok. If you come to a complete stop without using the brake, air down some more. The objective is to float over the sand. Slower is better in sand.


I'm going to staple that to the dash. thanks!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Just because other people go CRAZY with lifts, tires, rod holders, yada yada yada
is no reason for you to join the crazies.
don't do ANYthing to your new rig until after a few trips to the beach . . . 

*" use common sense and enjoy. "*









.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

dena said:


> If you start to spin, and stop moving forward, stop, and reassess.
> Don't keep spinning the tires, and just dig a deeper hole.
> Back up, air down, go back and take another run at it, but don't dig in up to the frame, nless you like to dig with a shovel.


Forget all that...it's real easy
Before going out on the beach Air down to 18- 22 lbs before the ramp put it 4wd. I run 22 lbs on my F250 and 18 on my 4Runner. Drive in the ruts whenever possible. I also keep a high quality small 12 volt compressor, bottle of Slime, low reading air pressure gauge, and a tire repair kit in the tool box. Worth every penny especially if you might have to change a tire on the beach. 
Also an extra bottle Jack, a few pieces of 3/4 inch a marine grade plywood for the jacks etc. They can also double for a cutting board for bait. 
After exiting the beach replace the air in your tires ASAP, and rinse off the underside of your truck with fresh water. Avoid driving through sea water at all costs.

I'm not a big fan of anything other than Stock however if that is what floats your boat. Go for it.. You drive on the street 99.999 percent of the time anyway. Decorate it how you see fit.

I will just tell you that a vertical rack might be fine for the beach but never on the highway. Once you destroy a nice rod from hitting a bird, rock or any other highway hazard that may be in front of you. You'll never do it again. I lay my rods down in the bed of my truck and use ski racks on my 4Runner.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a stock 2006 Tacoma. I bought the "Off Road" because of the oversize tranny cooler, 165 amp alternator and water cooled oil. I run 275-70-16 tires and start at 17psi. No problems at all. Like someone else said. Keep the oil changed and after each trip on the sand I throw 2 sprinklers under the frame to get the sand out. 240000 and hasent lost a step..A cooler basket is fine for up and down the beach. For hwy driving at speed get a set of roof racks. A bird strike to a heaver is no joke...


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

DaBig2na said:


> Forget all that...it's real easy
> Before going out on the beach Air down to 18- 22 lbs before the ramp put it 4wd. I run 22 lbs on my F250 and 18 on my 4Runner. Drive in the ruts whenever possible. I also keep a high quality small 12 volt compressor, bottle of Slime, low reading air pressure gauge, and a tire repair kit in the tool box. Worth every penny especially if you might have to change a tire on the beach.
> Also an extra bottle Jack, a few pieces of 3/4 inch a marine grade plywood for the jacks etc. They can also double for a cutting board for bait.
> After exiting the beach replace the air in your tires ASAP, and rinse off the underside of your truck with fresh water. Avoid driving through sea water at all costs.
> ...


My deflators are set for 13 pounds, and the 4runner just floats along on AI.
I can even gget around pretty good in 2wd, as long as I just drift to a stop, and take off slowly.
Turns, like at the end of the beach, can be tricky, but with enough room, and a little luck, off we go.
The safety/repair gear is important, and not mentioned enough. It can be stashed in a small kit, and could save a walk.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I only made the mistake of not airing down one time. 2500HD burried to the frame. Took an hour of digging and a F250 that pulled me out. I'll never make that mistake again. As for airing back up as soon as you exit the sand. I've been going to OBX for 20 years; at least twice a year. I air down to 20 PSI and leave them aired down for the two weeks I'm there and I have never had any issue with tire damage or excessive wear. As long as your not running 55 for any distance on the highway it doesn't hurt anything. Just my 2cents.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Here it is as I picked it up













And after a few improvements. Bed cap, front receiver, some built in storage in the bed, took the wheels off my fishnmate cart and modified it to fit the hitch. See you at the Point in 2 1/2 weeks. Save me some Spanish!


----------

